
Version 2.0 of mod_wsgi is now available. - iamelgringo
http://blog.dscpl.com.au/2008/03/version-20-of-modwsgi-is-now-available.html
======
inklesspen
I'm fanatically opposed to mod_wsgi and any other webapp deployment method
that puts the python/ruby/whatever VM in the Apache process.

But I do have to admit these new features look impressive. With luck, this
should help speed adoption of WSGI in shared hosting and other environments
where a mod_proxy-style deployment is unfeasible.

